# What is Best vacuum cleaner /shop vac or combo for cleaning rabbits



## Maureen Las (Jan 30, 2011)

My Dyson animal upright vacuum has a problem and will go in tomorrow to determine what is wrong. this is the older model that comes apart at the bottom so that you can get hay out ; it also doesn't have the ball but has a cannister. 


I started heavy cleaning with the Dyson whenI got more rabbits and the guinea pigs last summer. I had tried to be a little careful with it for awhile but finally I started to actually vacuum up hay and pellets , bird seed, hair and most everything else that floats about this house (using the hose ) . it works really really good although it is heavy andI can get this place totally hay and hair free with it.
At the same time I have always felt that I am 'abusing" this vacuum and possibly should be using it for some things but not for others. 

All my animals are inside and all my rabbits live invery large xpens . Ioften use the hose of the Dyson to clean inside the xpens which means that I am vacuuming hay and pellets
Some of my rabbits freak out too much soI use the broom in their areas. 


I will willingly get this Dyson repaired, get a refurbished DC 14 if necessary ; I am satisfied with it but I do believe that it was not made for this kind of cleaning (barnyard LOL) 

I was thinking that maybeI should get a shop vac and also have a regular vacuum cleaner. ???

if I get a shop vac I want a really good one that works and is not too big for me to move around here. I also need one with very powerful suction on it so that hay will not clog it ; I actually know nothing about shop vacs

Iwould like some suggestions here. 

I use the vacuum daily and I will spend some $$ if my cleaning time can be made easier ...
and then again $$ doesn't always get you what you are looking for so hopefully you guys can glue me in.

Remember I have 9 rabbits, 2 Guinea pigs, 1 parrot and 1 cat upstairs here where I am cleaning; I am also vacuuming a lot of cat litter that the cat tracks around (whichI personally think is gross) 

thanks guys

Ijust don't want to wreck another expensive machine unnecessarily ( if I did wreck my Dyson ..won't know until tmorrow)


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 30, 2011)

I use the ridgid 12 gallon shop vac. think we got it from home depot, ive seen them there. i use it to suck up hay off the floor (which gets everywhere cause my rabbit likes eating piles of hay off the floor) & when i clean her cage all the poop & hay that goes everywhere i just suck right up. its alittle heavy when it gets full but it has wheels so it slides across the floor. gets clogged if you suck up alot of hay at a time but i usually just squeeze the tube til it goes through. my mini rex & also my mini lop that just passed away didnt mind the loudness. the regular vacuum would scare them more.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 30, 2011)

This would be it ?

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/12-Gallon-Vac/EN/index.htm

Does it have really good suction and are you happy with it?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2011)

We use a 16 gallon Sears Shop Vac. It has a very large diameter hose, and if it plugs up it usually takes a shake or a squeeze to clear the hose. Never used a regular vac like the dyson for this as the hay will plug up the hose and very hard to clear them out. We like our sears' as it is not as loud as some and has a pretty good capacity.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 30, 2011)

Nancy 
Do you meana Craftsman from Sears? ;I cannot find a "Sears" brand 
thanks


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that's the ridgid one. the hose has good suction, but like i said if you suck up too much hay at once then it'll get clogged but with a squeeze you can unclog it. Sears should have good shop vacs too. Bigger vacs work better so I'd try getting at least a 12 gallon.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a bissel bagless and I love it


----------



## Flick (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the Sears Craftsman 8.0 gallons/4 horsepower vacuum. It looks like this one:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917967000P?prdNo=13&blockNo=13&blockType=G13

The higher the horsepower, the stronger the sucking action, so get as high a horsepower as you reasonable can.

I've used it for... 4 years, at least. Haven't had any problems with it other than it sucking up stuff I didn't intend for it to suck up. Skyler likes to stand in the exhaust and let it blow over him. 

The only down side is that it's somewhat heavy to carry downstairs to empty out. But, it's done a great job. 

I also have a Sanitaire upright vacuum. I think it's this one:

http://www.sanitairevacuumsales.com/eureka/s634.htm

And, it done very well. Nothing fancy.

I also have the Sanitaire MightyMite and it's a GREAT handheld vacuum! It seems to have as much suction as the Sears Craftsman vacuum. It sucks up hay, pellets, poops, veggies, paper towels, toys.... It hasn't clogged on me, yet. (knock on wood)

http://www.sanitairevacuumsales.com/eureka/3681.htm

The one thing you might see as a downside is that both Sanitaires use bags. I prefer bags because once I suck something up, I really don't want to see it, again. :shock:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

i have small shop vacs,large shop vacs ,and of course the regular carpet stand up vacuums ....keep in mind that yes you want to go large on the shop vac..but but but its a clumsy unit...its constantly falling over on me it seems to be top heavy so once u give a good yank that sucker is on its side...it does suck up hay excellent tho...like others have said hay will get stuck in the hose but just shake it and itll clear it..but hay will get stuck in ANYTHING....now the smaller shop vac i have is so much easier to move around and maneuver but the diameter of the hose isnt so good for alot of hay..i use the little one for quick clean ups cuz my buns flip out with any kind of vacumm so i do it quick...if u have an option of buying a longer hose with ur large shop vac do it...as much as u think the hose that comes with it is plenty long...it aint...and id try dif vacs out before id buy if i were u ..cuz some are so flippin loud!.there are stores that have them on display for ya to try out first.let us know what u end up getting


----------



## Flick (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the Mighty Mite so much, I just bought a 2nd one for the downstairs. It isn't heavy, at all, but I'm clumsy enough that hauling the canister, hose, and cord up/down the stairs is always dangerous for me. Decided it would be cheaper to buy another one, then break my leg tripping on the hose on the stairs. Found a new one on eBay for $109.00!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 30, 2011)

My new shop vac 

http://products.howstuffworks.com/ridgid-1450-wet-dry-vacuum-review.htm

I already used this today and really have to worry about sucking up the parrot or even a rabbit . it .really sucks up the hay well and even the cardboard from the boxes the rabbits rip up ; i am going to have a lot less work with this 

Not very attractive but far more appropriate than the Dyson;


the diameter of the hose is 2.5 the suction is 6.0 hp and i am going to get a 7 ft extension hose so I don't have to wheel this all over 


I am going to look into a cheaper vacuum cleaner also for regular cleaning
I cannot believe thatI have struggled this long without a shop vac 

thanks everyone 

I think thatI will lovethis big clumsy thing 

I paid $99.99 for this and then bought a $19.99filter to put on it to decrease the noise; and also as a filter( for a shop vac being used indoors)which stopsany dust 
or dirt blown out as exhaust


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes ours is a Sears and it's pretty much the same as above--2.5 diameter hose and six horsepower. Does make it so much easier. After I do the floor, I also clean the hutches and then bring in my regular Hoover upright to get deeper into the carpet.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 31, 2011)

oh how i love shop vacs and have decided i am getting one when i need it! I use a 2.0 5gallon one at one of the adoption ladys houses. It is amazing. I pick up hair although big clumps will clog it but a shake of the hose and its loose. I pick up the wooden pellets she uses for cat litter easily and even the wet pellets. 

Congrats and glad to hear you are satisfied


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 31, 2011)

good buy!..yay! this is gonna make ur life a little easier..and i had NO idea that if i bought a dif filter it would make it less noisy...i gotta get one now thanks


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 1, 2011)

The noise reducer is an accessory for the shop vac that is bought separately 

todayI went and bought another 7 ft of hose . :biggrin:

This is really funny 

I can have the shopvac at the door of the room and I won't even need to bring it into the room but can just move through the areas with the hose. 
I have this thing in my bathroom and it is so big ..really looks funny to have this big ole thing sitting in my bathroom. 


This house would never make it to better Homes and gardens LOL


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> My new shop vac
> 
> http://products.howstuffworks.com/ridgid-1450-wet-dry-vacuum-review.htm




That is exactly what I have. :biggrin: Very nice and powerful. I am very pleased with it.

I keep mine by the play pen and use it to clean the pen and also run it when I brush the bunnies to catch the loose hairs. (No I don't vacuum the bunny with it). :shock:

A hint. I put a couple of hair nets ( the food industry types) over the air filter itselfto keep the dust andhairs from clogging it up. When I empty the bin, I just throw out the hair nets and replace it with another hair net so the filter remains clean.


Oh, the noise doesn't bother Bebe. She would follow the vacuum around and lay under the exhaust outlet.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 1, 2011)

Good idea about the hair nets over the filter 
Do you know where I could buy them?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2011)

It would be easier to ask someone who works with food, or your vet for a couple of hair nets (as shown in the photo). 

I need 2 hair nets to fully cover 1 filter. I cut an opening on the first hair net (a slit on top of the nettopull over the filter). This covers the top half of the filter. The second net (uncut) overlaps the first netto cover the rest of the filter.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 1, 2011)

so this hairnet is basically a filter to cover the filter??..now thats really taking care of ur vac!.

that net is gonna catch a whole lot more stuff then just the regular filter ..id replace often..if not it will really bog down the suction.

so hows the suction with that xtension hose u bought?.better be careful with that thing since ur a newbie shop vaccer and all...make sure u do a head count on buns when ur done cleaning their cages .hehe
ive sucked up some interesting stuff with my shop vac....i wasnt paying attention and the hose got a hold of one of my sheer curtains......bye bye curtains...of course i wrestled with the curtains for a min ....till i thought about the power button..but not only is the canister ACROSS the room cuz of the long hose but once u get to the unit..theyve strategicaly placed the power button...in a strange location...hehe....yep ive gone a few rounds with my shop vac.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2011)

:biggrin2:yeh the extra hose makes this thing a real monster but it really works well but really needs its own room just like a rabbit 


Ifound these online butI think they might be too cheap 
what do you think???

http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Disposable-Hair-Net-Caps-Case-of-100/5530227/product.html?cid=144210&fp=F&mr:referralID=2de517dc-2e82-11e0-9f53-001b2166becc


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 2, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Ifound these online butI think they might be too cheap
> what do you think???
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Disposable-Hair-Net-Caps-Case-of-100/5530227/product.html?cid=144210&fp=F&mr:referralID=2de517dc-2e82-11e0-9f53-001b2166becc


i think it would look lovely on you.....
not that i know anything about this but they dont look like they have a really good elastic band on them like the ones that Pet bunny has in the pic...not sure but that part looks important for a snug fit.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 2, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> what do you think???
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Disposable-Hair-Net-Caps-Case-of-100/5530227/product.html?cid=144210&fp=F&mr:referralID=2de517dc-2e82-11e0-9f53-001b2166becc


Don't go out of your way to get a case of 100's of hair nets. Check the Bakery or Deli Dept at your local grocery store to see if they can give you a few. If not, I can send some to you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 2, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> that net is gonna catch a whole lot more stuff then just the regular filter ..id replace often..if not it will really bog down the suction.


I didn't have to replace my filter yet, but I did see a sale by the manufacture who packaged 2 filters and sold it for the price of one.

I have 2 extra filters on hand.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 2, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> ive sucked up some interesting stuff with my shop vac....i wasnt paying attention and the hose got a hold of one of my sheer curtains......


Hint... I always use the wand or an attachment at the end of my hose, and if I catch something (curtains), I simply pull the attachment off the hose to break the suction.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be using the shop vac a lot so I probably will need a lot of them.
I am not going to order a box but I am going to check at a beauty supply house ; I may be able to get some from the vet ...not sure about that. 

let me go ahead and try to find some here, Stan, before you send me some but thanks a lot.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually Stan if you have the name of the manufacturer of your nets maybeI can find the same brand.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 2, 2011)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Flash Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ive sucked up some interesting stuff with my shop vac....i wasnt paying attention and the hose got a hold of one of my sheer curtains......
> ...


great idea!..thanks Stan ! i guess uve sucked up a few things that u shouldnt have huh?..the only thing is when theres no attachment the hay doesnt get caught as quickly...i need to see what kind of accessories i can buy for this thing...u guys are coming up with alot of kewl stuff that i dont remember seeing when i bought mine..


----------

